# Tecumseh 12HP OHV Engine on riding mower problems



## beginagain (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,
i have just been given an older craftsmen riding mower with a Tecumseh 12hp OHV engine on it. The engine starts and runs but immediately goes to high revs where ever the throttle is positioned.

Im looking for a manual for this engine so if anyone knows where i could find one that would be awesome.

I did a little checking and everything seems to be in place but i cant be sure without checking a manual first. The governor seems suspect to me, i have no dealings with smaller engines like this but its either not setup at all right or its not governing.

I did take the linkages off to check there was a connection and the linkages are solid, when i move the the governor pin from side to side it has no resistance and I hear a tap at its limits.

I can restrict the speed of the engine with my finger on the governor, and i did check the carb and it looks fine.

The for reading, and any help would be appreciatted.
A


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

See the attached .zip file. Hope it will help you. To be honest I don't know if you engine will shown or not.

BG

P.S. Tecumseh is no longer in business


----------



## beginagain (Jul 5, 2011)

Thx BG,
ill check it out, this engine is old but was free so ill see where it goes.
Thx


----------

